# Is it possible for girls to acquire chlamydia urethritis without sexual life?



## wonderstruck (Nov 1, 2013)

Recently, Han, a girl in grade one of high school, has pain in the orifice of urethral, frequent urination, and even symptoms of blood urine. With rare medical acknowledge, Han's mother thought that she had been ragged that she nervously went to the Wuhan Dr.Lee's TCM clinic to see a doctor. Through the careful examination, Han was diagnosed with urethritis which was caused by chlamydia. Then if a little girl who has never experienced sex has the possibility of acquiring urethritis? How can we prevent it in life and study?

Experts say that: Teenage girl without sexual life can acquire urethritis as well. It is closely relative with the living habits of us. The teenage girls are in the period of growth and development fastly. They should pay attention to the hygiene of many parts of body. For example, according to Han's mother's saying, she had ever had urethritis and PID. In the usual life, her daughter is on a very good terms with her. They even share the towel to have a bath. It is likely to induce cross infection unconsciously. Therefore, in the daily life, female friends must use their own towel in their daily life. Or even share a towel with a man.

In addition, because Han is still a high school student, she has a primary acknowledge of sex. She may have masturbation behavior. In the process of masturbation, she would have the risk of urethritis. And the study pressure would increase from the beginning of senior high school, the influence of psychological factors would increase too. Some children would be likely to develop low self-esteem, suspicion and comparison, which would make a great influence on the body's immunity. Some girls in high school are on a diet for good looking. It would not only induce hyposthenia but also induce inanition, which would do harm to girls who has not developed completely. If the uterus is hypo-genetic, it would make the uterus become small and influence fertilization, even make an effect on the reproduction in the future.

Therefore, the experts in the Wuhan Dr.Lee's TCM clinic notice that: teenage girls should pay attention to their living habits, avoiding the invasion of pathogens. And they should also maintain a good mental state. Eat right and get enough sleep. For the girls who have been infected, they should take diuretic and anti-inflammatory pill to recuperate their health under the doctor's guidance. Never abuse medicine to treat urethritis on your own!


----------

